# Warum werden für Datenbanktabellen Schemanamen festgelegt?



## ebruss17 (11. Dez 2014)

Hallo Community,

ich bin gerade dabei, herauszufinden, warum Schemanamen für Datenbanktabellen festgelegt werden wie z.b. 

CREATE TABLE Schemaname.Produkt (...)


----------



## Joose (11. Dez 2014)

Damit werden zusammengehörende Objekte in der Datenbank zusammengefasst.
Nähere Informationen findet du auf dieser Seite der FH Köln


----------

